# I am about to start my reef tank but will the construction i am doing to the house



## BS2007 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi Guys

I started construction on the house and was wondering if i start my reef tank did construction doing drywall painting and other thinks will this affect the tank. i really want to start my tank because i wont be done until the end of next year. Is there a way to protect it.


----------



## whitedevil (Apr 24, 2009)

Not really
unless your contractors have the only dust catching device in the world. 

I wouldnt suggest it, Just an empty tank alone with just a basement renovation over the winter collected 4" of construction( all dust, drywall dust,concrete dust, wood dust ect) dust in it, it had a full lid on it.

In order to protect it you need to seal it air tight.


----------



## JohnnyD44 (Dec 5, 2008)

I agree, I just remodeled my basement and let my 55G sit empty for 4 months, you would not believe the dust that got into that thing and I even had it tarped.....I know it's not what you want to hear, but it's just not the best idea, you will without a doubt get debri in your tank, and IMO I wouldn't risk it espically if you dumping alot of money into a reef tank


----------

